# Holden gearing up for increased global exports



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*Holden gearing up for increased global exports*
Nov 24th 2006 5:57PM by Alex Nunez








In the latest hint that the Holden Commodore SS-V is headed to the US to be the new Pontiac Grand Prix, the Australian website GoAuto reports that GM Holden is preparing for a possible future in which it sells more vehicles overseas than it does in Australia. In an interview with the website, Holden chairman and managing director Denny Mooney said of the heavily-rumored Pontiac deal, "You will see an announcement in the next three to four months. Assuming it happens, (shipments) would start a little beyond that. I am not making an official announcement (in this discussion)."

That sure sounds like a "yes" (with a little CYA thrown in at the end), which jibes perfectly with earlier reports that the Holden-sourced GP will be unveiled at the Chicago Auto Show in February. Mooney expects the Grand Prix to be more successful than the previous Holden import, the GTO because the US has a much greater demand for sedans than it does for coupes. We agree there, but also feel that the next GTO, which will borrow more from Pontiac's heritage than the rebadged Holden Monaro that previously bore the name, should connect better with consumers. 

Of course, Mooney's also rooting very hard for the Grand Prix to happen because Australian demand for large sedans is declining. The US export plan, combined with existing exports to the Middle East (around 30,000/yr), would help alleviate the effects Holden would otherwise feel from the downward turn in its home market.

There's a lot to look forward to in the coming months, as it appears more and more like our wishes for a Holden Commodore of our own will be coming true. Of course, nothing's official until it comes across on GM letterhead, but there's more than enough "wink-wink, nudge-nudge" behavior going on to convince us that the Chicago show will be very big for the General, indeed.


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

That's probably the only thing that could keep me from a GTO. Wonder what the specs will be?


----------



## LS2GTO2NV (Jul 26, 2006)

Other then the Goat, The SS-V is sex on wheels.. 
I sure hope the General says yes!


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Now if only GM North America would leave the Holden styling alone and save themselves some money.


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

Nice looking car. I like the stripes too. I wonder what my torrid red GTO would look like with black stripes?


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

That is Sharp!


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

They should just replace Pontiac with Holden and not have any crossover carz . Just look @ there product line. They could build Holdens wherever they wanted and ramp up production. Nough Said !


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

My wife likes the 4 doors. Hmmm, guess I'll buy one of these. Sure hope it don't out perform the GOAT or might be time for mods...:cool


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Anyone see this?

http://www.holden.com.au/www-holden/action/modeloverview?modelid=4006


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

Wing_Nut said:


> Now if only GM North America would leave the Holden styling alone and save themselves some money.


+1

but the strips are really racer boy. Make them an option.


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

I'm sure Pontiac/GM would find a way to fudge that thing up by the time it got here. They just can't seem to live with perfect and have to ruin it somehow .
Joe


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

AA GTO SP said:


> That's probably the only thing that could keep me from a GTO. Wonder what the specs will be?



http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=9597&highlight=4-door+gto


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Wing_Nut said:


> Now if only GM North America would leave the Holden styling alone and save themselves some money.





kwiktsi said:


> I'm sure Pontiac/GM would find a way to fudge that thing up by the time it got here. They just can't seem to live with perfect and have to ruin it somehow .
> Joe



Absolutely. Keep those idiots away from the car.

I might consider one of these, if not for the piss-poor dealer service network that is GM's Mr. Dumb-as-a-Wrench.


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Groucho said:


> Absolutely. Keep those idiots away from the car.
> 
> I might consider one of these, if not for the piss-poor dealer service network that is GM's Mr. Dumb-as-a-Wrench.


For people like me who throw the warranty to the wind, mod the hell out of the car and do all our own repairs- their service isn't a huge deal- BUT for people who rely on it, it is horrendous and they really need to do something about *some* of their techs (I know some that are incredible) and the way their dealerships (read- REPRESENTATIVES OF THEIR COMPANY) treat thier customers and their service issues.

I took my G6 to the dealer for a horrible growl/vibration when you turn the wheel, a rattle in the sunroof and to replace a broken visor. They had the car 3 days- steering- "could not replicate" (it does it every time you turn the wheel), sunroof- "fixed it, does not do it any more"- get the car back, still does it. Later that night find a TSB on my issue and performed it myself, in doing so I realize that they did not do anything to the sunroof at all but pop the dome light out and put double sided tape under two brackets up front! Last issue- the visor "oh, the tech didn't see this on the list, do you want to schedule another appointment?"- yeah, right- "no thanks, give it to me and I'll do it myself." 

So basically in 3 days of having it, they managed to do absolutely nothing and yet the moron got paid several hours for his doing nothing. Go figure..... Wouldn't be as bad if there wasn't a TSB for the EXACT issue I described I had with the sunroof and if the steering didn't do it every time you turned the wheel. It has also locked up twice wile turning in the driveway, nothing too solid, but it stops and you have to use more force than normal to get past it. *******s are jeopardizing my life with their ineptness...
Joe


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

kwiktsi said:


> For people like me who throw the warranty to the wind, mod the hell out of the car and do all our own repairs- their service isn't a huge deal- BUT for people who rely on it, it is horrendous and they really need to do something about *some* of their techs (I know some that are incredible) and the way their dealerships (read- REPRESENTATIVES OF THEIR COMPANY) treat thier customers and their service issues.


I'm one of those people like you....but when a major (read- _expensive_) driveline component fails _twice_ during the warranty period, you're damned right I expect the company to to make good on it. I'm not into pissing away thousands of dollars just to maintain the status quo.

All else I either do it myself or have a speed shop do it. If it weren't for the repairs to the PoS transmission being so expensive, my car would _never_ see the inside of a _P-P-_Pontiac dealer's service bay.


----------



## GRR_RRR (Oct 19, 2006)

kwiktsi said:


> For people like me who throw the warranty to the wind, mod the hell out of the car and do all our own repairs- their service isn't a huge deal- BUT for people who rely on it, it is horrendous and they really need to do something about *some* of their techs (I know some that are incredible) and the way their dealerships (read- REPRESENTATIVES OF THEIR COMPANY) treat thier customers and their service issues.
> 
> I took my G6 to the dealer for a horrible growl/vibration when you turn the wheel, a rattle in the sunroof and to replace a broken visor. They had the car 3 days- steering- "could not replicate" (it does it every time you turn the wheel), sunroof- "fixed it, does not do it any more"- get the car back, still does it. Later that night find a TSB on my issue and performed it myself, in doing so I realize that they did not do anything to the sunroof at all but pop the dome light out and put double sided tape under two brackets up front! Last issue- the visor "oh, the tech didn't see this on the list, do you want to schedule another appointment?"- yeah, right- "no thanks, give it to me and I'll do it myself."
> 
> ...


You don't happen to live in VA do you? It doesn't seem to matter what type of dealer, what type of car, the vast majority of the dealer service departments I've visited in this state suck...really suck.


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

I would buy this, and I don't like Pontiacs at all...despite the fact I have a GTO, which I love.

GM is finally getting it right. They are starting to differentiate their brands...I agree...Pontiac/Holden (whatever) should ONLY make cars! No SUVS, vans, wagons...nothing


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

I for one think GM is starting to bring the American image around. All the lines are vasly improving. Look at Cadilac, not only great styling but the V-series!Cadalac has most of the ideas that lexus releases five years later. The Silverado is by far the only truck that anyone who does any real work must own, not to mention the duramax, only the leader in diesel engines in the world. Buick Lacerne.The entire pontiac line, GTO of course and replacing the grand am with the G6 was a great move. GM has also put in alot of technology that they never advertise. So now we get to watch the 2006 Mitubishi eclips commercials with a stereo that has speed controlled volume! Brand new idea!:willy: Sorry for ranting. Just had to let it out.


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Groucho said:


> I'm one of those people like you....but when a major (read- _expensive_) driveline component fails _twice_ during the warranty period, you're damned right I expect the company to to make good on it. I'm not into pissing away thousands of dollars just to maintain the status quo.
> 
> All else I either do it myself or have a speed shop do it. If it weren't for the repairs to the PoS transmission being so expensive, my car would _never_ see the inside of a _P-P-_Pontiac dealer's service bay.


Oh, I fully agree- if it were a major malfunction that was honestly no fault of mine, you're damn right they are fixing it- UNLESS, for example, it were something like the motor and I had plans to build it anyway, I'd probably just go ahead and do the build now instead of taking the chances of those buffoons working on my car!!

Joe


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

GRR_RRR said:


> You don't happen to live in VA do you? It doesn't seem to matter what type of dealer, what type of car, the vast majority of the dealer service departments I've visited in this state suck...really suck.


Nope, PA. I had a car I bought from Milford Chrysler in PA that had warranty issues- 4 times at the shop, once for 21 days, they never fixed them. One of the issues was the drivers seat heater- they managed to scratch the hell out of the door jamb and blow off my drivers side airbags taking the seat out though  . The other dealer is Middletown Pontiac, in Middletown, NY. Both dealers are owned by the Rosado Group (go figure- they must hav ethe same "tech" training. The sales departments at both dealerships have been good to deal with, however, their service departments have to be the worst I have ever been to.. I was going to attempt to Lemon Law the crossfire due to all the issues, but they did scumbag things like keep the work orders open between visits so 3 visits looked like one, etc. My lawyer said we could still fight it and subpeona the records from tehir end showing the dates and times the car was there, but I just wanted out of it and wanted the GTO, so I took the major hit on trade in and walked away. I will never buy another car from any Rosado dealership due to this- their ethics are below par IMHO.
Joe


----------



## bigdawg77 (Nov 5, 2006)

I'd rock it


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

In Harrisburg PA the Rosado guys also own Harrisburg Hyundai - one of their gimmicks is they double the Hyundai factory warranty to 20 years/200K miles.

Has ANYONE actually owned a Hyundai for 20 years?


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

Haven't you heard? Hundai is america's #1 car company! Daewoo is comming up fast though.


----------

